

Worst things about working at Google - nanoGeek
http://www.businessinsider.com/these-are-the-worst-things-about-working-at-google-2015-2

======
mtmail
The website took a year old Quora thread ([http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-
worst-part-about-working-at...](http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-worst-part-
about-working-at-Google?share=1)) and converted it into a slideshow.
Previously discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6659860](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6659860)

~~~
nanoGeek
Thanks, didn't know this... Now I understand how big tech sites write 'new'
articles.

~~~
mtmail
It's surprising they dug out old news. The quora thread is bit more
informative I think so I added the extra link.

At least better than "news" reporting based on which-celebrity-said-what with
20 embedded tweets. Or a slideshow of tweets. Oh, and welcome to hackernews.

~~~
nanoGeek
Thanks! Maybe I should delete the submission?

------
gcb0
nothing different than any fortune 500 company

